

Startup Quote: Sean Rad, founder, Ad.ly - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5844215757

======
raychancc
The compromise of two visions don’t make a right.

\- Sean Rad (@seanrad)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5844215757>

